# About to buy first gun, advice



## MuteTurkey (Nov 27, 2012)

Well I am on the verge of 21 and I'm going to buy one when the time comes. Quick background; been around guns my whole life, dad has taught me since I was young about them, I've been shooting for 10 years or so now so shooting isn't a big issue, Eagle Scout so there is more experience around guns. My question is, what are some reliable brands at a good price (300-500...hopefully..) that are out now? I'm partial to glock because I love my dads 3rd gen 19 9 mil but he isn't budging on giving it to me. I've also heard the 4th gens lack in quality to the 2nd and 3rd gens. I'm open to other calibers but I'm leaning towards a 9; God forbid if I do have to use it in my home, I don't want it going through many walls. I also don't want anything too awful big but nothing small like a .380. I don't hunt but I camp quite a bit in the back woods so the loud noise would scare off anything that scares me; don't really need a bear killer is what I'm trying to say. Thanks in advance!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Take a good long look at an M&P, also a Sig SP 2022


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Ruger SR9.......


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

If you like Glock,,,get a Glock. Best hand gun on the market if you ask me. They are so easy to take apart and clean.... 

I bought the model 21 (.45) for my first gun and like it a lot!!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

M&P's are good but don't look for the noise to save you
None of us need a bear killer till one starts chewing on us in the backwoods. At that point everybody wants one. Depending on where you live, bear can also be a concern near your home.


----------



## cjs1945 (Nov 26, 2012)

I favor Ruger, the SR9, SR9c, SR40 and SR40c are great pistols they are accurate, totally reliable and backed by the best customer service anywhere, but Glock, Sig, CZ, H&K, Beretta and many others make quality firearms. Look at as many pistols as you can and if Glock is still your favorite, buy one, their quality and dependability is as good as any and holsters and other Glock items are plentiful. If you choose a 9 mm or .40 S&W and load it with any good personal defense ammo such as Hornady Critical Defense you will be well protected as long as you practice and learn to use your new pistol skillfully. Good luck with your future purchase.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Get a Beretta 92FS. It's a great gun and has a proven track record. It is truly a world-class handgun. 

I have numerous firearms and can buy pretty much what ever I want. That's not to say I'm gonna waste money on something that I don't need, or doesn't meet my expectations. 

The 9mm is a good round and has been around for many, many years. It ain't going no where. If you prefer a round with a little more punch, get the Beretta 96FS (.40 cal.). 

I've shot most of what's out there, at one time or another. Sig is also an excellent semi-auto. I'd be happy with one. 

They also maintain their value well, say over a Ruger or a S&W.


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

Having recently gone through this same process, I recommend you "try before you buy". I was also all set on getting a Glock, because my brother had one, and it was the only semi-auto pistol that I had shot. I thought that my only decision was whether to get the 17 or 19 until I talked to the owner of the gun shop. He recommended that I try several different guns before I bought one. I found a gun range that had a great deal on rentals, and for around $100 I was able to shoot a bunch of different guns including both a Glock 17 and 19. It turns out that the Glock I had originally intend to purchase, was not one of my top picks after I shot it. Hopefully you are looking for a gun that you intend to shoot regularly. If your plan is to throw it in a drawer and never take it out except for home defense, then you and your family are probably better off getting a shotgun or maybe a Taser. 

The choices given above are great guns to try. The only addition to that list that I'd make would be a Walther PPQ, which I didn't buy, but it was very high on my list of choices after I shot it.


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

I understand people have budgets, but add $300 more to your range of $300-$500 and you make a substantial jump in quality. Since you aren't a newbie looking to learn, you don't need an entry level price to get on a learning curve. You seem to want a serious tool, i.e. to accompany you on camping trips, home protection, etc. So spend a little more to get alot more. That Beretta suggestion works. Or look into a CZ-75.


----------



## MuteTurkey (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the input! I'll have to go to my local and range and see about renting some. I like the Sig 2022 but the only personal drawback is no safety. I want something that I would feel comfortable around the youngins in the family so a safety is a must for me.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

The reason I suggested a Ruger SR 9, is because of your budget and caliber.......I prefer my 96's.....:mrgreen:


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

The FNX-9 ($580ish) and the HK P30 ($830ish) have decocker and safety. The CZ-75 ($570ish) has decocker or safety.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

+1 on Ruger SR9, SR9c, SR40, SR40c.


----------



## MuteTurkey (Nov 27, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with the glock 30 .45? My dad said when he buys a new handgun, that's what he is getting. His buddy has one and my dad said if fits well into his hand and is a little more accurate than his 19.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

A S&W M&P can be purchased with a safety ....if that is a must then your choices are fewer as Glock does not have one.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Let me correct my statement above...Glock does not have one (safety)in the traditional sense as it is built in to the trigger; however if a child pulls the trigger then it goes bang. If a child plays with any handgun and given enough time there is a danger it can go off. There are trigger locks and safety locks as well, but they do make the firearm less quickly available in an emergency.


----------



## RadarContact (Nov 25, 2012)

FNH USA model FNX-9 was my choice for first handgun. Comes in a .40 and .45 also. Ambidextrous, quality, accurate, DA/SA, hammer, safety & decocker (as mentioned above). 17+1 capacity, comes with 3 mags, 4 interchangeable back straps, blown plastic hard case, nice safety lock. I paid ~$550 otd.


----------



## RadarContact (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't know if they (Bersa) are any good, but I remember the Bersa Thunder 9 Pro feeling really good in my hand and was very inexpensive. Buds has them for $411.00

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/...d/15060/Bersa+Thunder+Pro+9mm+Matte,+17+round


----------



## Kemosabe (Oct 28, 2012)

MuteTurkey... This was never brought to discussion, but will you be using this same firearm for CCW, or will this firearm be used in HD? This will play a major factor in your decision. I would advise you to consider your firearm for CCW, and use something else for HD such as a shotgun.

Good luck in your search, and keep us posted.


----------



## MuteTurkey (Nov 27, 2012)

That is true; this will be my CCW and open carry when I feel the need since Tennessee is an open carry state. Mainly concealed because I don't want any extra attention.

What does HD stand for?


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

MuteTurkey said:


> What does HD stand for?


He meant Home Defense. My EDC is the PT145 or SR9c depending on the weather.


----------



## MuteTurkey (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh ok. There is already a 12 gauge in the house for home defense.


----------



## MuteTurkey (Nov 27, 2012)

Went to the range last night with my dad and a couple buddies. Ended up doing pretty well even though it's been a while since I've shot a handgun. We shot my dad's glock 19 and my buddy's Taurus pt-809 9 mil. I preferred the way the glock shot but still enjoyed the Taurus. Probably going to end up getting a glock 30 .45 because a local shop has a killer deal on one. I'm going to borrow a buddy's glock 30 and shoot it before I pick one up.


----------



## Idahokid (Jan 18, 2012)

I just bought the Ruger SR40c and it feels good.I have not even cleaned it yet.My everyday carry is a Beretta Nano.I also own a couple EAA Witness pistols.They are a great gun.I have one in 9mm and .40 cal.The SR40c has a 9 round magazine and a spacer with a 15 round magazine.Perfect for a few situations.It was $399.00.Ruger makes some work horse type guns.The SR40c also has a 3.5 inch barrel.The SR40 has a 4 inch barrel.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't know enough about your comfort requirements, recoil tolerances, cosmetic preferences, manual dexterity, or what "feels right" to you, to suggest a particular handgun.

So, yep, here is my same old answer...... :smt1099

This is strictly my opinion, and has worked in many years of firearms training, and for men and ladies alike.

Get some basic training FIRST. At this point you need fundamentals, not run and gun, or force on force. Reputable instructors will provide a host of handguns and holsters for you to experience in class. That will give you some idea of where your preferences might lead you in handgun selection. Then.....

Buy a handgun just like you would buy a pair of shoes. If Ol' Joe over here says he likes Charlie China tennis shoes, and you're looking for a new pair of shoes, do you run out and buy Joe's pick, just because HE likes 'em? Probably not. If a new shooter is asking what to buy for a carry gun, it doesn't matter what works for me, or anyone else. I suggest telling that new shooter to go to many gun shops, and/or gun shows, and handle all the guns they can get hold of. Just like they would try on shoes. Before long they'll be able to make a list of guns that feel ok, pretty good, real good, and "that really feels great in my hands". The last two are the ones to pursue, and here's why I say that....If a given handgun doesn't feel "right" in your hands, you'll not shoot it enough to become proficient with it, because it's not comfortable, and you won't like shooting it. Just like you rarely wear shoes that are UNcomfortable. If you're not gonna become proficient with it, save your money, and buy a ball bat to carry. With proper fundamentals, he/she can learn to shoot almost any handgun, or any caliber. Very few folks can re-train their hands to make just any handgun feel comfortable. The last suggestion... again....get some training......proper shooting techniques, practiced slowly, but proficiently, will breed speed. Do it slowly, and do it the right way, every time.......If you practice speed first, and introduce less efficient techniques into your training, you'll have to do it all over again to get it right. Most gun shops have a box of used holsters that you can experiment with after you've chosen what gun works best for you. There are many options for concealed/open carry.

By the way..... anyone who introduces a new shooter to our pastime by having them start with a large-caliber handgun, makes a very poor decision. Yes, some folks do ok starting out with large calibers, but the vast majority will not continue to shoot if their very 1st experience is with .50 S&W. Start with a .22 caliber something, and as your technique/accuracy improves, work up from there. *Caliber doesn't count until after you can hit your target.*

If you're buying a handgun for home protection, and you choose to NOT have it on your person, you should consider where in your home you might be if someone kicks the door in. I don't see a person in a position to be able to ask an intruder to "hang on a sec, while I get my gun"

There always will be a trade-off..... light weight, more recoil...... shorter barrel, more recoil...I've known more than a few gents who didn't care for the recoil of what's often called a "ladies gun"... just sayin....

Again, just my ramblings.... but they work for me...

Shoot Safely....


----------



## MuteTurkey (Nov 27, 2012)

I have been "trained" by my dad for years who has taken multiple handgun and handgun self defense classes which is why I feel comfortable enough buying a gun before classes. I am certainly going to take classes in the near future. I know how to completely take apart and clean it properly as well. So I'm not just a kid buying a gun because I can (not that you were trying to say that about me, just reassuring my knowledge and experience with guns). 

On the topic of trying out guns, we are going Friday to shoot with my dad's buddy. I'll be shooting a glock 17, 19, 21, 30, kel-380, a second 380, Taurus pt-809, and a couple others.


----------



## MuteTurkey (Nov 27, 2012)

I do greatly appreciate all the ideas and advice that has been given.


----------



## MuteTurkey (Nov 27, 2012)

Well went to a local gun show this morning and finally got a gun. After shooting my dad's buddy's glock 30, I fell in love with it. Found one for a good price a snatched it. Glock 30 3rd gen. Came with 2 10 round mags, cleaning kit, lock that goes through the chamber and out the stock, and a case. I'm extremely excited to hit the range tomorrow (all the local ranges close before I get off work today). I think spending the morning at a gun show with a slight hangover is a great way to start your 21st birthday lol.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats on the Glock 30!


----------

